# Dust Covers For Dual Gang Pots?



## joelorigo (May 6, 2022)

I'm building the ElectroVibe and am using these pots for the speed controls:









						16mm Dual Gang Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				




What is the thing to do with dust covers for these? I am cutting away some of the wall of the regular ones but it won't cover the rivets on right behind the lower row of pins. There's a row of resistors sitting right about there on the  PCB.


----------



## Barry (May 6, 2022)

Potentiometer Insulator - PedalPCB.com
					

Pot Insulator




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (May 6, 2022)

It also helps if you crimp down the metal tabs on the dual pot so it sits as flush as possible.   

It'll fit, but there isn't a lot of vertical wiggle room in a standard 1590BB once you get the lamp installed.


----------



## swelchy (May 6, 2022)

probably wouldn't be a bad idea for me to draw out some caps for a dual gang and share the .STL file in case anyone needs them in a pinch.... I print all my own dust caps now because it's convenient for me to rip out 40 of them at a time


----------



## Robert (May 6, 2022)

swelchy said:


> probably wouldn't be a bad idea for me to draw out some caps for a dual gang and share the .STL file in case anyone needs them in a pinch.... I print all my own dust caps now because it's convenient for me to rip out 40 of them at a time



Just curious, what CAD software do you use?


----------



## swelchy (May 6, 2022)

Autodesk..... I have it for work.  But when I want to rip out something simple and I don't have my work laptop with me at home I  just use sketch up


----------



## HamishR (May 7, 2022)

I usually just put a couple of layers of masking tape over them. Now all I have to do is work out how to 3D print masking tape.


----------



## swelchy (May 8, 2022)

I drew one up and threw on the printer....


----------



## spi (May 8, 2022)

Electrical tape


----------



## swelchy (May 8, 2022)

If anyone wants to print them I posted it up on thingiverse. Dual Gang Potentiometer Dust Cover


----------



## joelorigo (May 9, 2022)

I see to tape comments in this thread. Is that really ok? I have only used plastic dustcover before. 

With my makeshift plastic covers the bottom plate of the enclosure rocks a bit on contact with the bulb. If I take the covers off the plate fits like normal?


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2022)

For a 1590BB you need to squeeze the metal tabs down on the body of the dual gang pots before installing and make sure they sit as flush against the board as possible.

Whatever material you use to insulate has to be thin.   The pot insulators are 1mm thick and are just about as thick as you can go.


----------



## EGRENIER (May 9, 2022)

I just take the standard Tayda Dust cover and nip it with my cutter to fit.  You need to make the opening a bit wider and cut it all the way to the flat surface... that simple...


----------



## phi1 (May 9, 2022)

I’ve often used double sided foam tape. But it’s thicker than 1mm. Not an issue for most builds, although it gives you less pot leg to solder, only a tiny bit poking through


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2022)

The 2174 is similar to the 7371 lamp but doesn't have the plastic/ceramic base.   It sits a little lower so gives a bit more wiggle room.

Thanks to @dan.schumaker for that little tip.


----------



## joelorigo (May 9, 2022)

Is it a problem if the bulb is touching the bottom of the enclosure when it is all finished?
I have the pots screwed into the enclosure and I'm at the point where if I angle the board a bit so the lower edge is slightly closer to the enclosure, so not exactly parallel, the bottom of the enclosure fits on securely. However I'm sure the bulb is touching it.


----------



## Robert (May 10, 2022)

My only concern would be the bottom of the enclosure taking a blow and passing it on to the lamp.

If you don't plan on throwing it down on the floor or hitting the bottom with a hammer it will probably not be a huge issue.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 10, 2022)

You can always switch to a 1590BB2 if you need some more depth! That’s what my Electrovibe is going in


----------



## joelorigo (May 10, 2022)

Robert said:


> My only concern would be the bottom of the enclosure taking a blow and passing it on to the lamp.
> 
> If you don't plan on throwing it down on the floor or hitting the bottom with a hammer it will probably not be a huge issue.


That sounds good. If there e is a problem in the future I could replace it with one of the 2174 bulbs. Looks like not having the base would be more than adequate. Or maybe I’ll just get one and replace it anyway. Thank you!


----------



## Robert (May 10, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> You can always switch to a 1590BB2 if you need some more depth! That’s what my Electrovibe is going in



This would be a good solution and the difference is so minimal that you probably wouldn't even notice unless it's sitting directly beside a 1590BB.


----------



## joelorigo (May 10, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> You can always switch to a 1590BB2 if you need some more depth! That’s what my Electrovibe is going in


Yeah, but I’ve already drilled this one so I’d like to make it work. Thanks!


----------



## joelorigo (May 10, 2022)

Just to be clear, this is the 2174 bulb mentioned earlier, right?






						2174 JKL Components Corp. | Optoelectronics | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. 2174 – Incandescent Lamp Clear 12V Round with Domed Top RT-1 3/4 Wire Terminal from JKL Components Corp.. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## joelorigo (May 17, 2022)

swelchy said:


> If anyone wants to print them I posted it up on thingiverse. Dual Gang Potentiometer Dust Cover


I just spent a while figuring out how to do this with my son's 3D printer. It worked! Thanks for making the file available.


----------



## swelchy (May 18, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I just spent a while figuring out how to do this with my son's 3D printer. It worked! Thanks for making the file available.View attachment 26364


SCHWEEET!


----------

